# Replacement car after accident



## Megan (11 Sep 2008)

When an Insurance Company offers you a replacement car while your own car is repaired - should the car be the same size to our own car. My sister was involved in an accident. The other driver was at fault and his insurance is repairing her car (an Honda Accord). They gave her an Chevrolet Kalos 2 door. She is due to go to Cork for afew days at the weekend (a 4 hour drive) but the Insurance Co. is saying take it or leave it. So she left it and is now driving her sister's jeep. A bit unfair but thankfully no one was injured in the accident.


----------



## TreeTiger (11 Sep 2008)

I was given a three door one litre Toyota Yaris while my car was being repaired last year, mine was a 1.4 5 door car.  I was told I was lucky I wasn't getting a Micra!  As it happens, I liked the Yaris a LOT more than I'd expected to, and while it's a bit too small for my needs if I was replacing my car I'd certainly have a look at the Auris.  I suppose your sister could ask if she could pay a little extra for something a bit better?

As you say, the main thing is that no-one was injured.


----------



## DeclanP (11 Sep 2008)

Was involved in slight accident a few weeks back on slippy road but the axle on car was bust. It was on a Saturday morning so I got a garage I deal with to come and pick up the car and rang the insurance company, Allianz, but couldn't get through. Rang again on Monday morning to be told that they had an appointed repair garage in my area — around 30 miles away — and the fact that I had gotten my own garage to sort the matter out for me, they wouldn't allow me a replacement car despite it being covered on my insurance. I fought it out with them but there was no give and, anyway, I was dealing with a different person each time so the story had to be retold on several occasions. It was very annoying. 

Anyway, back to the point, I think that it is up to the insurance company's appointed garage to give a replacement car from what they have available and I think it says this in the small print if you look carefully. Again, thankfully no one injured.


----------



## Ed054 (12 Sep 2008)

She is entitled for a like for like replacement for the period of time her car is being repaired.
Tell the Third parties insurer that she is going to hire a car and send them the bill once she gets her car back.


----------



## peteb (13 Sep 2008)

Ed054 said:


> She is entitled for a like for like replacement for the period of time her car is being repaired.
> Tell the Third parties insurer that she is going to hire a car and send them the bill once she gets her car back.


 
She actually isnt entitled to anything.  A courtesy car under insurance is a benefit.  They arent obliged to provide it and in most cases they wont unless the car is repaired in one of their approved repairers garage! Depending on the insurance company, you will normally get a car of equivalent engine size to your own.


----------



## Ed054 (13 Sep 2008)

peteb said:


> She actually isnt entitled to anything. A courtesy car under insurance is a benefit. They arent obliged to provide it and in most cases they wont unless the car is repaired in one of their approved repairers garage! Depending on the insurance company, you will normally get a car of equivalent engine size to your own.


 
She is pursuing a claim against the other drivers policy and is entitled (taking that liability is not an issue) to (a) have her car repaired (b) a replacement car whilst her car is being repaired of the same type and (c) in certain circumstances depreciation on her own car.
This has nothing to do with a courtesy car.
If the insurer refuses to do any of the above she can go to a solicitor who will get it.


----------



## Complainer (13 Sep 2008)

Megan said:


> W The other driver was at fault and his insurance is repairing her car (an Honda Accord). They gave her an Chevrolet Kalos 2 door. She is due to go to Cork for a few days at the weekend (a 4 hour drive) but the Insurance Co. is saying take it or leave it.


Is it such a huge ordeal for her to slum it in a Chevy for a few days?


----------



## Ed054 (14 Sep 2008)

No but you are entitled to what you had and I am sure that if the third parties insurer were a little bit flexiable it could be resolved easily.


----------



## Megan (14 Sep 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. She is now fighting with the Insurance Company to get her car repaired. They want to panel beat the two doors that are damaged but she is going to hold out for the doors to be replaced. Hopefully it works out ok for her.


----------



## GA001 (15 Sep 2008)

Megan said:


> Thanks for all the replies. She is now fighting with the Insurance Company to get her car repaired. They want to panel beat the two doors that are damaged but she is going to hold out for the doors to be replaced. Hopefully it works out ok for her.


 

Well let them repair the damage and then advise them you are NOT satisfied with it if they wish to go down that road.

In answer to the question, as stated above, you are not entitled to a courtesy car, or any car hire that may be incurred whilst your vehicle is off the road.

It is usually offered as a good will gesture.


----------



## AB74 (17 Sep 2008)

The only company that gives like-for-like replacement car under their "10 day courtesy car benefit" is Zurich.


----------



## Ed054 (17 Sep 2008)

GA001 said:


> Well let them repair the damage and then advise them you are NOT satisfied with it if they wish to go down that road.
> 
> In answer to the question, as stated above, you are not entitled to a courtesy car, or any car hire that may be incurred whilst your vehicle is off the road.
> 
> It is usually offered as a good will gesture.


 
The goodwill gesture is irelevent.
If you have an accident and it is the fault of a third party you are entitiled to the repair to your vehicle plus any uninsured loss.
A replacement car is considered as an uninsured loss and you are entitiled to a like for like replacement car.
Please get your facts right.
Do you suggest that they walk everywhere whilst their car which was hit through no fault of their own gets repaired?
A courtesy car is a completely different thing


----------



## Ed054 (17 Sep 2008)

AB74 said:


> The only company that gives like-for-like replacement car under their "10 day courtesy car benefit" is Zurich.


 
But that only applies if you are claiming under your own policy for damage to your own vehicle.

If you hit someones car and they made a claim under your Zurich policy that extension does not apply to them.


----------



## 5Times (19 Sep 2008)

Oh my god you think that is bad, well I had a serious accident in my lovely (now written off) Honda Accord in December and I was handed a disgusting 00 Nissan Almera for 2 weeks, the worst driving experience of my life but I had to put up with it.
It's all the garage had for me on the day and it was horrible but I needed it!.
If I was given a new Chevrolet at the time i would have been alot happier than the heap I was given!.
Your sister will be fine, it's only temporary anyway!


----------



## GA001 (20 Sep 2008)

Ed054 said:


> The goodwill gesture is irelevent.
> If you have an accident and it is the fault of a third party you are entitiled to the repair to your vehicle plus any uninsured loss.
> A replacement car is considered as an uninsured loss and you are entitiled to a like for like replacement car.
> Please get your facts right.
> ...


 
Public transport, the hire of a rental car etc.

As I clearly stated and my facts are correct, you are NOT entitled to a rental car (courtesy car), I did not discuss uninsured losses as the OP did not request as such.

You are not entitled to a "like for like" the contract is not with the TP so you are not entitled to anything.

Get my facts right, people in glass houses etc.


----------



## Ed054 (22 Sep 2008)

GA001 said:


> Public transport, the hire of a rental car etc.
> 
> As I clearly stated and my facts are correct, you are NOT entitled to a rental car (courtesy car), I did not discuss uninsured losses as the OP did not request as such.
> 
> ...


 
The third party is at fault for this accident and you are entitled to be put into the position you were in prior to the accident.
Based on your dogmatic views if I am hit by a third party  and their insurer repairs my car that is all that I am entitled to regardless of the fact that I may work 60 miles away.
Any costs that I incur are my own responsibility and I have no right to recover those costs.  

You are entitled to lodge a claim for a replacement car on a like for like basis (if in doubt check with insurers brokers and solicitors who will confirm)

I have no idea what your people in glass houses comment means!


----------

